

AMD to Enter RAM Market with Radeon-branded DDR3 - Garbage
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4591/amd-to-enter-ram-market-with-radeonbranded-ddr3

======
corin_
This link seems to be found, can pick you prefered site from
[https://news.google.com/news/more?q=AMD+DDR3&hl=en&s...](https://news.google.com/news/more?q=AMD+DDR3&hl=en&safe=off&prmd=ivnsu&biw=1600&bih=1050&um=1&ie=UTF-8&ncl=dXLWzs29uEUSRLMOvFMiXeV_Nz9MM&ei=GFJCTrXvGsWYhQek_eWlCQ&sa=X&oi=news_result&ct=more-
results&resnum=1&ved=0CC8QqgIwAA)

